# Some life style shots with a few photographer friends



## Vtec44 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## imagemaker46 (Jan 30, 2016)

I think the third one is the nicest of them all, looks unposed and very natural.


----------



## weepete (Jan 30, 2016)

4 is my favorite but they are all pretty good. You've pulled off that light and airy, fresh feeling very well here


----------

